# Hey, what's everybody doing?!



## VeePo (Mar 29, 2019)

Coming onboard via a recommendation from Alex of Cinematic Strings (CSSS). Trying to bumble my way through figuring out playing and editing using CSSS so this looks like the perfect place to shout "Help!" ) Looking forward to connecting with you!


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 3, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## VeePo (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks, Nathan!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Apr 7, 2019)

Don’t forget to ask for a ‘piano library recommendation.” It’s a right of passage for new members!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## chillbot (Apr 7, 2019)

ScarletJerry said:


> Don’t forget to ask for a ‘piano library recommendation.” It’s a right of passage for new members!


Also highly recommended: "Should I move to LA" thread and/or "Is it ok if I don't live in LA" thread.


----------



## Brian2112 (Apr 8, 2019)

chillbot said:


> Also highly recommended: "Should I move to LA" thread and/or "Is it ok if I don't live in LA" thread.


Lol! Meet Chillbot the instigator.


----------



## VeePo (Apr 9, 2019)

ScarletJerry said:


> Don’t forget to ask for a ‘piano library recommendation.” It’s a right of passage for new members!
> 
> Scarlet Jerry


Tongue in cheek recommendation, I assume? )


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey, VeePo! Yeah, there's a ton of info/suggestions for CSSS on the boards. And for my money, if you really want to generate the most popcorn, start the following thread: "What's the best string library?"


----------



## I like music (Apr 9, 2019)

You should go and bump the Modern Scoring Brass thread. 

Right now please.


----------



## jonathanparham (Apr 11, 2019)

welcome. I think you can perceive the 'humor' from the above posts.


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 14, 2019)

VeePo said:


> Tongue in cheek recommendation, I assume? )


Obviously


----------

